# I Am Back!!!



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

After over 6 years of being gone, I am glad to see my user name and password still works!

Just purchased a new Outback Terrain 260TRS. Pick up in about a week!

Nice to be back in OUTBACK!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome back....

...we left the lights on for you.


----------



## Kampy4life (Jun 8, 2014)

Yea I got the blooming onion on the grill for us also


----------

